# Smith and Wesson grips



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Original grips from Smith and Wesson. Checkering and wood is in great shape. Has the medallions. 
Asking $40 obo. 
Stark county -Canton area



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

I will take these if you can ship them to me

Kelly


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

sold please close


----------

